# WNC vacation #2



## geo t (Nov 4, 2005)

I will be staying SE of Asheville at Lake Lure for the weekend. Debating on bringing the road bike. If there is any input for this area (don't want to drive far) I'll take it. If the links for the similar thread are valid, let me know. I am not a great rider and the mountains I ride are actually called "hills" (.5-1 mile). Thanks.


----------



## geo t (Nov 4, 2005)

*change to the change*

Actually, I will be staying in Rutherfordton which is in Rutherford County, east of Henderson County . Still, any roadie info would help. Thx


----------



## chrislh (Oct 2, 2005)

i live in the area, check out abrc.net they usually have some kind of training rides listed or call Liberty bikes 828-274-2453. since u r so so on climbing i would recommend some rides in the Etowah/Mills River area. abrc rides usually do alot of climbing


----------



## Ride Up Grades (Aug 1, 2006)

The riding in and around Rutherford County is great. You can find a good route pretty easily. The ROC hosts group rides on Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday, and the ones during the week are no drop. This link to the Rutherford Outdoor Coalition's Bike page has ride maps and cuesheets. Also, you can connect some of these routes together pretty easily: 

http://www.rutherfordoutdoor.org/roc_web_site_008.htm

Everytime I'm on vacation at Lake Lure, I get as many rides in as I can, mostly in the Western side of the county. I've spent most of my time on a route connecting the Bill's Creek Loop, Gilkey Loop and Tanner Double Loop. I'm much more of a climber, so these are the routes I prefer. I've ridden the Camp Creek Loop as a shorter, more recovery oriented ride (if you ride this one, when Depriest T bones into an unmarked intersection, go to the left, not the right. Then take the Right on Ed Thompson). I also think that I did a ride that is similar to the Gilbert Windshield. In general, most of the riding takes place on 2 lane country roads with little traffic, and the few cars you tend to see tend give you lots of space when they pass you. Road quality ranges from phenomenal (freshly paved) to the rock and tar roads that are jarring. Still, not a lot of potholes, especially compared to Atlanta, where I'm from. The biggest hassle you might face are dogs that will chase you, but they lose interest pretty fast when you accelerate. Most of the terrain is rolling, but the hills increase in length and intensity as you move towards Lake Lure. Once you're at the top, you can have some screaming descents though.


----------



## Mark41 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Ride Maps*

As you go into Lake Lure from Ashville there is a welcome center on the left side of the Hwy near a city park. They have an excellent map of the local bicycle rides. From 15 miles and up.


----------



## geo t (Nov 4, 2005)

*thanks*

Thnaks for the info guys. Didn't bring the bike because the wife had too many things planned for the short amount of time we were there, plus I had to get some fishing in. I am going to work on my climbing for the next time we go there though. It was beautiful there and we will be back.


----------

